# Millenium Pro?



## Bamacraig (Aug 13, 2010)

So I picked up a 3rd Gen Millenium Pro 9mm from my buddy who needed some cash. He had it for 8 months and never shot it, so I cleaned out the factory lube/grease and headed to the range today. The gun shot fine, no mechanical issues, but something is off. At 5 feet I could hit a 8X10 target low and right, past 5 feet would not hit target at all. Thought it was me, so I let a guy at the range shoot it and he just shoot his head as he handed me the gun. I am a Glock guy by heart but have an M&P 9 and several other handguns. I have never seen a gun this inaccurate, it could be the mile trigger pull. Hopefully I can sell it or trade it in for at least what I have in it. Anyone else experince the awesome inaccuracy of the Milenium 9mm? Any tips??


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Does it have the Heine Straight 8 sights?

If it does. A normal sight picture won't work. You have to cover the point of impact with the front sight dot. That will take care of being low.

Where was the other guy hitting when he shot it? or could you even tell.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a PT145 that also has the Heine 2-dot sights and it's very accurate as long as I used the sights like Bruce said above.


----------



## Bamacraig (Aug 13, 2010)

It does have the Heine sights, I did aim correctly for this sight, I put 100 rounds through it in 5 shot incriments. Doesn't matter anyway as I am selling it. I won't keep a gun that doesn't hit what I aim at. Heck my snub nose 38 blows the pt111 away when comparing accuracy.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A pistol which consistently hits some distance below the shooter's point of aim is not "inaccurate."
If it keeps hitting in the same place, it is very accurate indeed.

It boggles my mind that someone would sell a functional and accurate pistol just because it needs a different front sight. Certainly, replacing a sight blade will cost much less than the pistol did.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Steve M1911A1

I wouldn't sell it.

Just change the sight :smt082

:smt1099


----------



## Bamacraig (Aug 13, 2010)

Well since I can't tell exactly where it is hitting as it keep hitting the ground. At this point it doesn't really matter I only bought the gun because my friend needed some money to pay some bills. If I was in a gun shop and was going to buy a gun the Taurus PT111 is not on my list and has never been. The good news is I helped a friend out. Also my other buddy who has zero handguns has been wanting a 9mm so I am going to see if he wants to buy it for the exact same price I bought it for. Not all guns work well in all shooters hands. There is no reason for me to change the sites on a new gun when the biggest problem with the gun is the trigger. Nothing against Taurus I have fired many but this one just doesn't get along with me.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

It doesn't make sense to keep a gun you do not like. Sell it!

RCG


----------



## Bamacraig (Aug 13, 2010)

So my friend does want to buy it he just has to come up with some funds. Now I can shop for a gun that is a better fit for me. That is if the wife agrees to let me add to my collection.


----------



## Bamacraig (Aug 13, 2010)

Well I shot the Pro again today and it shot alot better, might just be the break in period or me getting more used to the mile long trigger pull. If the gun keeps improving I might have to keep it. My buddy is having issues come up with the money.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bamacraig said:


> Well I shot the Pro again today and it shot alot better, might just be...me getting more used to the mile long trigger pull...


Yup, exactly.


----------



## Bamacraig (Aug 13, 2010)

Well sold the Pro and bought a Ruger SR9C, after one trip to the range i am much happier with the Ruger. Nothing against Taurus as they make good guns, the Pro was just not a good fit for me.


----------



## coolram04 (Jan 20, 2010)

I just got a Millenium Pro in a .40 S&W. I haven't had a chance to shoot it yet, but I am glad that you are happy with the Ruger. I would have changed the front sight. I have a SIG P226 with the same sight problem. I am just going to change the sights to adjustable ones, so I won't have that problem no more.

Have fun with the Ruger.....

Mike


----------



## jason-hart (Mar 24, 2010)

my wife's Taurus PT111 sc does the exact same thing except its low and left. I compensated the left of center by adjusting the rear dove-tail sights but didnt do anything to the fronts. I know it needs a new front sight but in the meantime I bought her a Bersa Thunder .380 w/15 rd mag. She likes it better anyways.

btw...i had the Taurus .45 SC and i hated it. It did shoot pretty well but I switched to a Springfield XD40 SC and i like it WAYYYY better. Shoots much more accurately


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Just came from the range after shooting my Millinium Pro PT-111 9 M.M..
I shot some of the cheapest ammo on the market and has to be some of the lowest 
velocity stuff out there.I shot a quick 30 rounds (3 mags) without one single
flaw.This gun will perform with anything you put in it.Sights?I never had a
problem.Mine has the Heinie sight.I used to carry this gun,alternating out with
a Bersa Thunder.The PT-111 has become a bit big in size for my carry purposes.
I now carry a Ruger LCP.I have ordered a Ruger LC9 just for
an upgrade to 9M.M.Got rid of my Bersa simply because I felt it was just too big for 
a .380.The Ruger LCP holds just as many rounds as the Bersa,33% smaller,lighter,
thinner,and never ever jams.My PT-111 Millinium Pro is a keeper and it will always
be in my gun collection.


----------



## sevenshooter (Jan 27, 2011)

*so the sights are adjustable..*

what's the problamo?


----------



## freddex1 (Apr 3, 2011)

*taurus pt140*

it is a small cute gun.i used to shoot left and low. it was frustrating, and it thought it was the gun. then, a friend told me to strengthen my weak hand grip. make it 70% stronger than the strong hand. then squeeze the trigger towards you, dont anticipate the recoil. i promised you that you will hit anything once you have the sight aligned. the trigger pull is a bit tricky but after about 500 rounds you get used to it and start loving your taurus. regards.


----------

